# female looking for work in the south



## Tfazzo (Jul 31, 2010)

I everyone. I am an Italian citizen in USA looking to move to Italy permanently. However, I have a few strikes against me. In America women are equal in Southern Italy we are not. What kind of jobs are there besides raising kids? 


I am a Master Gardener and Painter by trade. Pretty computer savvy too. I thought maybe the only thing available is taking care of the elderly which I may take up if somebody can connect me. My family is originally from San Giovanni Di Gerace.


----------

